# Powerline Broadband Connection questions.



## nospmahm (Nov 18, 2006)

I have 2 722Dvr's and have questions regarding the Powerline 
Broadband Connector that I may purchase.
Does the PBC need to be on the same electric outlet phase as both of the 722's?
I plan to use my PC for setting up recordings etc.. 
Can I set up a program to record on either one or both of the 722's from the PC?
Can I watch a program that is on one 722 DVR Hard Drive on the other 722?
Can I watch a program that is on one 722 DVR External Hard Drive on the other 722?
It may be worth the time and investment in a PBC if it can do the above.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

nospmahm said:


> I have 2 722Dvr's and have questions regarding the Powerline
> Broadband Connector that I may purchase.
> Does the PBC need to be on the same electric outlet phase as both of the 722's?
> I plan to use my PC for setting up recordings etc..
> ...


Hi, I will be happy to assist with your questions. DISh Network does recommend that PBC be in the same circuit but I have confirmed reports that it will work on different circuits with in a home.

Yes, you can set up recording online using the www.dishonline.com website.

When you log into your account, on the top right hand corner, it will show your receiver(s). You will have to switch between the receivers to record on both 722's. You will set the recording on the one showing then switch receivers and set up the recording on the second one.

You can watch DVR events from the other receiver only by transferring the recording to an External Hard Drive and then moving the hard drive to the other receiver.

Now if you add a sling adapter to one or both of your receivers, you will be able to watch Live TV or your recorded events from any PC or mobile device with an internet connection.

Please let me know if you have any additional questions! Thank you!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Issues on using PBC - 
Best if all outlets are on same circuit, or at least same phase.
Your DVRs will need to be plugged into the wall outlet directly, or anything they are plugged into will need to be certified that it will pass it. Many UPS's / power strips that reduce noise will prevent powerline from working.

Any other devices that communicate over powerline ? I have a TED5000 and TED and powerline don't play well together. 

Just my experiances using ethernet over powerline devices.


----------



## nospmahm (Nov 18, 2006)

I knew Mary Catherine would come to my rescue.
I understand the limitations of the PBC from your excellant discription. I was getting PBC confused with the sling adapter.
Maybe some day Dish will have a way to allow transfering events from one EHD to another, It is a pain in the back to have to move EHD's from one receiver to another.
Last question, will I have to get 2 sling adapters if I want to watch Live TV or recorded shows on both of my 722's on 2 computers? If so will Dish honor the rebate on 2 sling adapters?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

nospmahm said:


> I knew Mary Catherine would come to my rescue.
> I understand the limitations of the PBC from your excellant discription. I was getting PBC confused with the sling adapter.
> Maybe some day Dish will have a way to allow transfering events from one EHD to another, It is a pain in the back to have to move EHD's from one receiver to another.
> Last question, will I have to get 2 sling adapters if I want to watch Live TV or recorded shows on both of my 722's on 2 computers? If so will Dish honor the rebate on 2 sling adapters?


It was my pleasure to assist! We are working on just such a set-up but we will have to wait for the release to discuss it.

I do recommend getting sling adapter for each receiver. You can technically move the sling adapter between receivers but this may get old real fast. You can connect to your sling on any computer or mobile device with an internet connection.

The Sling Adapter Rebate Promotion does have a limit of 1 per account but I would recommend e-bay or Craigs list as you can probably find a deal for the second one. Good Luck and have a great night!!


----------



## nospmahm (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you Mary Caterine, as usual your advice is appreciated.


----------

